# Catappa-x and Purigen



## David Cherry (6 Oct 2019)

I put some Purigen in my external filter to strip tannins from my water when I started up my tank. I'm now wanting to add Easy-life Catappa-x, will I need to remove the Purigen from my filter?


----------



## Siege (6 Oct 2019)

Nice and easy - yes you will.

The purigen will polish the water, defeating the purpose of adding the tannins!


----------



## David Cherry (6 Oct 2019)

Many thanks


----------



## dw1305 (6 Oct 2019)

Hi all, 





David Cherry said:


> I'm now wanting to add Easy-life Catappa-x


You could try Oak leaves, they do the same job as Catappa leaves and are very widely available as free PYO. Have a look at <"All the leaves are brown">. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## David Cherry (6 Oct 2019)

I was wanting the benefits of the leaves without colouring the water, though thanks for the suggestion and that was a very interesting article.


----------



## dw1305 (7 Oct 2019)

Hi all, 





David Cherry said:


> I was wanting the benefits of the leaves without colouring the water


You can't fully get that, it is the coloured humic and tannic compounds that have both the health benefits and cause the colouring.  <"Prof. Christian Steinberg"> is the <"lead academic researcher"> in this area. 

Have a look at <"The Tint blog">. The author (Scott Fellman) isn't a neutral observer (<"Tannin Aquatics"> is his company), but it is an interesting read.

cheers Darrel


----------

